# How to distinguish a show betta?



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I am looking at buying another betta, and I really was looking for a show type. What are important things to look for? How to tell the form and finnage, just things like that.

Thanks,
Magnum.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=775
http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bettas4all-standard/development/


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm this site tells it all


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

The same site Ivandert linked also has links to an older version of the IBC standards. If not in betta territory then in his other site you can find digging around in there.

I am not sure about the other sites listed at the time i'm posting this.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thanks all! I will certainly put these links to good use!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

magnum said:


> I am looking at buying another betta, and I really was looking for a show type. What are important things to look for? How to tell the form and finnage, just things like that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Magnum.


Join the IBC and down load the standards. Get on Karens facebook page or mine [basementbettas] We discuss form a lot in both places. then spend a lot of time looking for faults on the AB fish. Their faults are many. And learn to look at the form and not the hodge podge of color combos we are seeing on AB. NONE of those fish are typically showable as they do not fit into the IBC classes.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> The same site Ivandert linked also has links to an older version of the IBC standards. If not in betta territory then in his other site you can find digging around in there.
> 
> I am not sure about the other sites listed at the time i'm posting this.


Standards have been slightly revised. Best to join and get the current..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

lvandert said:


> http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm this site tells it all


This is NOT the IBC standard. If you are going to show here in the US you need to get the IBC ones. Can get with membership. It's cheap.. like $20/year.


----------

